# Will we ever get to battle the Pokemon Master?



## KevKev (Apr 7, 2013)

Confirmed as FV in the last Pokemon game.


----------



## Smiley OP (Apr 7, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Confirmed as FV in the last Pokemon game.


We already have one.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSKxTqDvsas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Star★Platinum (Apr 8, 2013)

Smiley OP said:


> We already have one.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSKxTqDvsas[/YOUTUBE]



/Thread. **


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 8, 2013)

Red is the only Pokemon master.


----------



## KevKev (Apr 8, 2013)

Really? I didn't know that lol I thought he was just a trainer


----------



## Bioness (Apr 8, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Really? I didn't know that lol I thought he was just a trainer



Get out....now.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 8, 2013)

Red is overrated. Gold FTW


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2013)

PKMN Trainer RED is the Son Goku of Pokemon


----------



## KevKev (Apr 8, 2013)

How the Hell am I supposed to know that?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 8, 2013)

KevKev said:


> How the Hell am I supposed to know that?



Digging yourself deeper.


----------



## KevKev (Apr 8, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Digging yourself deeper.



Are you telling me to dig myself a hole or look into myself?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 9, 2013)

Red was a punk ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who lost to me.

He's no more Goku than I am fucking Mr. Rogers.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Apr 9, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Red was a punk ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who lost to me.
> 
> He's no more Goku than I am fucking Mr. Rogers.


What sort of crazy logic is that? Did you intend for the game to malfunction if you got close to winning? Every trainer has to be beatable to be in the game at all. By that logic, isn't every single character that can possibly be beaten in any video game ever a "punk?" Unless you're saying that his losing had nothing to do with his "punk" nature, but you haven't given any other reasons.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Really? I didn't know that lol I thought he was just a trainer


Stop sniffing the muk.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 9, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Really? I didn't know that lol I thought he was just a trainer


So you're saying you've never played Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal, FireRed, LeafGreen, HeartGold, SoulSilver, Black 2, or White 2? 

Because, you know, Red is in all of those games. He's the player character in five of them.


----------



## KevKev (Apr 9, 2013)

I did, but the second part of what you just said is all news to me


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 9, 2013)

Red should just say something other than "..." Why is he even mute all the time? Creepypasta'ers often use that fact in their stories.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 9, 2013)

Red is cool, but people overrate him... But!

So far he's the closest to a Pok?mon Master we've seen, and this mainly because he was apart from the League or any other kind of cooperation. Or that's what I think.


----------



## Nois (Apr 9, 2013)

Dude's got a set of motherfucking killer Pokes. He's also on a PKMN journey for the longest out of the known protagonists iirc


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 9, 2013)

KevKev said:


> I did, but the second part of what you just said is all news to me


You must have been playing with your eyes closed, which is a commendable feat. 



Rei Shingetsu said:


> Red should just say something other than  "..." Why is he even mute all the time? Creepypasta'ers often use that  fact in their stories.


Strong but silent. 

In fact, that exact line is used by one of the trainers on the S.S. Anne (in R/B/Y/FR/LG), when referring to Red. 



Nois said:


> Dude's got a set of motherfucking killer Pokes. He's also on a PKMN journey for the longest out of the known protagonists iirc


As much as I love Red (and I love the shit out of him), I _hate_ that no other protagonist has gotten the face-time like he has. 

And Red's team is bonkers, but Cynthia's his equal, I'd say. Maybe even Alder too.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> And Red's team is bonkers, but Cynthia's his equal, I'd say. Maybe even Alder too.



Cynthia's team is weaker than Red's by quite a margin. His team is significantly higher level than hers (Lapras is two levels higher than Garchomp and she's the lowest level he has while Garchomp is the highest level Pok?mon Cynthia has), plus he has huge type advantages across the board. Alder has it much worse - Charizard solos two thirds of his team and Blastoise easily takes the remaining two.

I think it says a lot about Red's team that it can defeat the teams of any other region's Pok?mon Champion. It kinda solidifies the fact he's the best and always will be. I just wish a future game had a grown up Red that actually talked and stuff.


----------

